# Geocaching on M.O.O.D



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Just a note to let you geocachers know that Jimmy Gretzinger filmed my grandson and I on Friday (Aug 31) for an episode on geocaching. I have no idea when it will be aired.

Steve


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Keep us informed! I'd like to see that.


----------



## cbearw (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, I would like to see that too. Would be nice to put a face to the name of a great forum contributer.


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

if anyone gets the dates for that episode id like to see it to


----------



## JackAm (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll watch it with the sound down. CAN'T stand his voice. Sounds like he is talking with his nose pinched shut. 

And that woman... what a lost cause. All this time and she STILL has to read to us at a fifth grade level! I wish SO bad that she would just put the damn script down and tell it to us in her own words. They hired her for her perky body and cute face 'cause she sure isn't a worthwhile TV personality. She actually went through the audition TWICE because the first time she simply read the script. Another young lady read the script and did some ad-libbing and did much better. It was then that the now co-host begged to try again. If there was a woman judging the interviews instead of Jimmy, this girl would be gone! Instead, the cute smile and the female form won over. We lose.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea I would like to see that episode as well. Been geo-caching for a couple of years now and have yet to come across a fellow hunter while I'm at it. I know they are out there because all the "successful deer hunter" patches I keep leaving are disappearing.


----------

